# Fraudulent Fares and Requests



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

This is more so for Uber Black and Suv drivers. Yesterday I got a request to pick up a passenger from a local restaurant in my area. Upon arriving their were about 5 people standing outside. After our hellos the 5 people started to pile in the vehicle when they said oh we have a few more coming out in a minute. Mind you I have a 6 passenger SUV no including me. Ok...no problem 2 more people. I can fit that. Well it was actually 3 more people. So here I am driving 9 people all together when I take them to there destination. Upon ending the trip their total fare was $21....wtf. I noticed these fraudsters ordered a black car. How do you think you can fit 8 people in a lincoln town car? I was livid and found out very early that people will try to milk the system. These idiots ripped me off. Has any one else encountered this? People ordering black with the hopes of getting an suv at a cheaper rate and then piling in more than the required 4 people for black cars. How did you handle the miss order of an appropriately sized vehicle? I'm afraid they might complain to Uber if I charge them cash. Also, I was told that once you sit 8 passengers here you are considered a cdl driver. Answers please!!!!


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't see the problem here. You accepted a black car order and earned $21. 
I'm wondering how many cancelations do those uberblacks get when everybody is fishing for an suv after the party.. must be a lot


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

The problem is they should have ordered an suv from the start. Im from x so this issue has never come up. They ordered a black car with 8 people for a cheaper fare, next time I will have them cancel and reorder an suv


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Well it's easy. Cancel and tell them that they need to order an SUV for "insurance reasons". Happened to me when I first started but every time people try to overload my car when they ask for a black car, I say yes no problem. But instead of begin the trip I hit cancel the trip and ask the guy who ordered the car to get an SUV.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have thought of this particular scenario, and I think if confronted with such a situation, I would refuse to complete the trip, cancel the ride, and force them to reorder a SUV...

It seems like people are trying to do this all over, not just in ATL, but I have talked to plenty of UberSUV drivers here in LA, and many times people order a Black, hoping to get a SUV, so they can save a buck a mile and $10 off the minimum fare..

It's outright ******y... I wonder if Uber would adjust the fare after the fact, especially if say, You pick up 2 people in a black ride, then head to a second location and pick up 3 more... When the 5th passenger arrives, do you complete the request, or do you tow the line and tell them you have to end the ride and rerequest it...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> The problem is they should have ordered an suv from the start. Im from x so this issue has never come up. They ordered a black car with 8 people for a cheaper fare, next time I will have them cancel and reorder an suv


Have you sent a report to the office?
Did. You 1 star them?


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

You won't get a straight answer from the office either.

I have contacted them several times regarding this matter,
And have received several different answers as one would expect from uber.
One time they tell you to cancel the trip and make them take a SUV and refused to take them under black, but when I brought it to their attention that the ratings will suffer under these circumstances. the response was "once the passenger orders a black and a SUV arrives they're allowed to bring as many passengers as the SUV will fit."

So..... At your own discretion make them cancel and reorder a SUV and get a 1 star or just acknowledge that you're being worked like a slave and there's nothing you can do about it,
And start the trip.


For a minute they had fixed the problem by not showing most of the SUVs on the map but the eta was showing the correct time, so that the sneaky customers couldn't order of black instead of SUV but since the last long weekend uber went back to the old map style.
Because they are not the ones having to clean after 7 people and providing 7 bottles of water instead of just 4.
they just want to make as much money as possible, who cares about the driver.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Why do some of you act like Uber forces you to accept Black Car requests as an SUV driver? You do it because you want more $$$. Go ahead, opt out of receiving black car pings.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

If you actually read what the op is talking about you would understand that its not the black car requests that is being talked about, its black car requests that come with more then 4 people. 

You are a perfect candidate for uber tech support!


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Art said:


> You are a perfect candidate for uber tech support!


Lmao


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Art said:


> You are a perfect candidate for uber tech support!


Uber tech support responding within an hour? That's probably an instant disqualification.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I pulled up a map and all the black cars are also SUV's near a big L.A. hot spot... So the customer here gets SUV by ordering black... The map don't lie.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

I have gotten responses within 5 minutes before....
Not saying that the response answered any of my issues, but I still got a response lol


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Art, we gotta grab a beer sometime


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

There should be an app button to convert a black to an SUV, or an X to XL. 

Long story from me, sorry no time now. I did send detailed suggestion to uber shortly after XL came out.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> Well it's easy. Cancel and tell them that they need to order an SUV for "insurance reasons". Happened to me when I first started but every time people try to overload my car when they ask for a black car, I say yes no problem. But instead of begin the trip I hit cancel the trip and ask the guy who ordered the car to get an SUV.


Not only have I done this every time some group of ******s try to be slick or ignorant -- as some riders have claimed (I truly doubt this reason)--but my practice is to immediately start the trip as soon as I pull up to the location and the customer is going for the car doors.

Now, once I find out the number of passengers exceed the Black fare, I inform the passenger, end the trip (getting paid minimum fare in the process), and asks them to re-request as SUV and getting paid again. This has only happened with a few group of entitled guys who think are going to fool me when they do the request as black; therefore, I take so much joy in this practice.

Now, there have been a couple of times that I have remembered only after drop off. In these instances, I either do a fare review under "Fare Question" and respond to the automatic email saying that the number of passengers exceeded the maximum for the Black Car fare, and to please adjust to SUV. I think I have done this a total of 3 times already.

So, find the trip number for that ride, email your Uber "Support" team, and ask them to change the fare...because, it's only fair.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

GhostDriver said:


> Not only have I done this every time some group of ******s try to be slick or ignorant -- as some riders have claimed (I truly doubt this reason)--but my practice is to immediately start the trip as soon as I pull up to the location and the customer is going for the car doors.
> 
> Now, once I find out the number of passengers exceed the Black fare, I inform the passenger, end the trip (getting paid minimum fare in the process), and asks them to re-request as SUV and getting paid again. This has only happened with a few group of entitled guys who think are going to fool me when they do the request as black; therefore, I take so much joy in this practice.
> 
> ...


Did they actually go back and adjust the fare after the fact?

It seems it would be in Uber's best interest to charge the appropriate fare... Especially since it's a higher fare and higher commission....


----------

